# Happy Thanksgiving



## FrugalRefiner (Nov 24, 2016)

Thanksgiving is my favorite holiday because, for us, it's all about family. Our kids and grandkids will be here for dinner. We have so much to be thankful for. So as we prepare our Thanksgiving dinner, before everyone arrives, I wanted to wish all of my extended family on the forum a Happy Thanksgiving!

Dave


----------



## anachronism (Nov 24, 2016)

And to you too Dave. 

We don't celebrate it over here but all the very best to you and yours.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Nov 24, 2016)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone.


----------



## Tndavid (Nov 24, 2016)

Happy Thanksgiving Dave....


----------



## chuckgambale (Nov 24, 2016)

Happy Bird day to all


----------



## Platdigger (Nov 24, 2016)

Yes! Happy Thanks giving everyone!


----------

